
Discussing Blackness on Reddit? Photograph Your Forearm First - paul7986
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/08/us/reddit-race-black-people-twitter.html
======
zaroth
I actually thought the White/Black PeopleReddits were _supposed_ to be some
degree of comedy or trolling. At least that’s the impression I got from posts
that would hit the front page.

The fact that historically that actually _was_ the case but now it’s turned
literally into Black People’s Reddit is I guess life imitating art?

I have no problem whatsoever with exclusive social clubs of any kind, as long
as they are not promoting hate speech. The problem is they tend to devolve
into “hating the outgroup” clubs.

You may find you end up further from your goal by becoming more insular.

------
alphabettsy
Why was there was a perceived need for this and why does it exist in the first
place?

This can’t be the only way to have a subreddit without racist posts or
“trolling”?

~~~
notacoward
> This can’t be the only way to have a subreddit without racist posts or
> “trolling”?

OK, what's your suggestion?

------
coolspot
Sounds like discrimination by race. Try this with white instead of black and
watch all hell breaking loose.

Non-paywall AMP link:
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2019/10/08/us/r...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2019/10/08/us/reddit-
race-black-people-twitter.amp.html)

~~~
guelo
It's the (mostly white) trolls that ruin these things but you blame the people
trying to salvage something.

~~~
zozbot234
So, the _only_ way to salvage something is to assume white people must be
trolling, unless they write the right things about their 'white privilege' to
the mod team? That's quite insane. This is the sort of stuff you get when
people start treating "racism", "prejudice", etc. as pure thought-terminating
cliches, with no real understanding of what these terms actually mean. We knew
that this was going on somehow, but I don't think we've been aware of just how
ingrained this has become.

~~~
guelo
Fact is black people can't have a fun public conversation about living as a
black person in America without a bunch of racists showing up and ruining it.
How would you propose that be fixed?

